# INKJET oder BILDERDIENST ?



## Varus70 (26. August 2008)

Bitte um Meinungen!

Einige benutzen zu hause einen Inkjet-Drucker, andere schwören auf Bilder-Dienste.

Lange Zeit habe ich all meine Bilder, ob beruflich und privat einem Dienstleister in Auftrag gegeben.
Ein Freund berichtete, er mache qualitativ hochwertigere Ausdrucke als sein alter Service-Dienstleister.
Was mich wunderte, ist, dass es sich bei seinem Drucker um einen Canon Pixma iP400 handelt, welcher derzeit so gut wie nichts mehr kostet.
Ich wollte mich vergewissern und staunte: Er hatte recht!
Selbst teure InkJet-Papiere die wir vor geraumer Zeit testeten, kaman nicht an die Qualität des Servicedienstes heran (Epson, Canon, HP -alle guten Markenpapiere)

Nun bekam er den Tip eines relativ (noch) unbekannten Herstellers.
Er probierte es aus und hat seit dem nie wieder einen Servicedienst in Anspruch genommen.

Wie kann das sein, dass die besagten Papiere aus dem 
http://www.foto-papier-shop.de 
Eigenschaften vorweisen, wie nicht einmal die Markenpapiere und preislich um das vielfache günstiger sind!

Würde mich sehr über Meinungen freuen, denn unter diesen Umständen kann man ja eine wirklich große Menge bares Geld sparen.
Hat wer ähnliche Errfahrungen gemacht und kennt wer diese Papiere?

Viele Grüße Vallentin


----------

